# Trying to set up Korg NanoKontrol Studio w/ Logic Pro X



## fuzzyreverb (Apr 29, 2020)

Hi everyone!

Has anyone ever used the Korg NanoKontrol Studio controller with Logic Pro X? I can't seem to figure out how to get it set up with the software. The product's manual is vague as hell. I'm running Logic version 10.4.7 on a new 2020 Mac mini.

Anyone had any luck using this thing?


----------



## David Kudell (Apr 29, 2020)

I pulled all my hair out with this combo too. What worked for me after a bunch of fiddling with Logic's control editor, is just to delete the NanoKontrol from Logic. Then just use the Korg software to assign the CC numbers you want to use for each fader. You don't even need to mess with the control stuff in Logic in that case.


----------



## nas (Apr 30, 2020)

David Kudell said:


> I pulled all my hair out with this combo too. What worked for me after a bunch of fiddling with Logic's control editor, is just to delete the NanoKontrol from Logic. Then just use the Korg software to assign the CC numbers you want to use for each fader. You don't even need to mess with the control stuff in Logic in that case.



Agreed, this is the best and easiest way to do it. Use the Korg editing software to set up MIDI CC's for Nanokontrol.


----------



## fuzzyreverb (Apr 30, 2020)

David Kudell said:


> I pulled all my hair out with this combo too. What worked for me after a bunch of fiddling with Logic's control editor, is just to delete the NanoKontrol from Logic. Then just use the Korg software to assign the CC numbers you want to use for each fader. You don't even need to mess with the control stuff in Logic in that case.



Do you mean going into the MIDI Control Studio and removing it there? Also what's the name of the software that should be downloaded? Korg's website is pretty poorly laid out and it's hard to tell what I should be downloading


----------



## fuzzyreverb (Apr 30, 2020)

I take it this is the software I should use for this?


----------



## musicboyy (Apr 30, 2020)

Yes, use the Korg Kontrol Editor. I use the NanoKontrol Studio with Cubase and only used that editor to program my MIDI CC's.


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 30, 2020)

Don't install the Korg plugin. Then it will appear in Logic as a generic midi device and you'll be able to assign the buttons and faders with CCs and notes that you set up with Korg utility. You won't be able to run the transport or control the mixer with the nanokontrol however. For that, you need to install the Korg plugin. But if you do that, then you can't make assignments for CCs and such. I've seen YouTube videos where folks have managed to get some hybrid control, but I haven't managed it myself despite trying on and off for years. You can also delete the nanocontrol from the control surfaces in Logic, and that will revert it to basic midi functionality (where it sends CCs and such) but that only lasts until the next time you start up Logic.


----------



## fuzzyreverb (Apr 30, 2020)

That's fine, I only really want controls such as scrolling through the session with the jog wheel, pan control for each channel, and level adjustment with each channel using the physical faders on the NanoKontrol. I just installed the plugin- what do I do next? (I'm extremely new to all of this)


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 30, 2020)

If you install the plugin and turn on the nanokontrol, it should just sync up in Logic with the functionality you want. You shouldn't have to do any installation after that. But it will only control the mixer functions and navigation.


----------



## fuzzyreverb (May 1, 2020)

USB MIDI driver installation has failed twice now, and the plugin instructions say to have the driver installed prior to installing the plugin... don't know if this may be an OS issue? (I just updated to Catalina 10.15.4) This is maddening...


----------



## David Kudell (May 1, 2020)

Catalina issue most likely. There’s a lot of software that’s not yet compatible. Most people around here are not upgrading for a while until all the developers can get their stuff updated.


----------



## fuzzyreverb (May 2, 2020)

Seems like you're right. Received this from Korg support yesterday:


----------



## David Kudell (May 2, 2020)

It might still work as a generic MIDI device though


----------



## fuzzyreverb (May 5, 2020)

Okay, I've figured this out. By holding down the set and record button prior to switching the controller on (switching it left to toggle USB power), the controller boots up in Mackie mode and Logic automatically recognizes it. Works as a generic midi device, full level and pan control, jog wheel shuttle control, etc.

Turned out to be a lot less cumbersome than I feared it would be. Thanks for chiming in everyone


----------



## fuzzyreverb (May 5, 2020)

Well that didn't last long. Reopened Logic and the connection was lost. Tried booting it up in Mackie mode again and the faders aren't controlling the tracks, the jog wheel doesn't scroll the timeline, and the pan knobs don't work.

Wtf


----------



## lewisinkpress (Jul 1, 2020)

Did you ever get this resolved -- I am trying to program my nano with Expression/Dynamics/Vibrato and am having no luck - I have tried (I think correctly) to follow what people have suggested, but no luck - it lets me program dynamics and nothing else... help...


----------



## haddonkime (Aug 2, 2020)

lewisinkpress said:


> Did you ever get this resolved -- I am trying to program my nano with Expression/Dynamics/Vibrato and am having no luck - I have tried (I think correctly) to follow what people have suggested, but no luck - it lets me program dynamics and nothing else... help...



Exact same issue here. Did you ever figure this out?


----------



## lewisinkpress (Aug 2, 2020)

No. I returned it - sorry. Too frustrating.


----------



## lewisinkpress (Aug 2, 2020)

There was a thread on it in the Film Scoring FB group -- he seems to have solved it...








Film Scoring & Orchestration Applied | Facebook


YOU MUST ANSWER ALL 3 QUESTIONS TO JOIN, IF NOT THEN YOUR MEMBERSHIP WILL BE DECLINED! Welcome to FILM SCORING & ORCHESTRATION APPLIED (FSOA), for film composers/orchestrators of all levels to take...




www.facebook.com


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 2, 2020)

lewisinkpress said:


> There was a thread on it in the Film Scoring FB group -- he seems to have solved it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't see the post without joining FB. Any chance you could summarize.


----------



## lewisinkpress (Aug 2, 2020)

here's what they said: "I GOT IT!!! I had to uninstall the "Kontrol Surface Plug-In" for Logic and delete the Nanokontrol as Midi-device in Logic. Now it works just like in Kontakt stand-alone 👍 Thanks everybody!"


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 2, 2020)

Great! That's what I tried to say up thread, and it's how I solved the issue to make it useable for me. I have seen folks on YouTube who managed to get the device to control both the mixer and CCs at the same time, but no one ever explained how to do it. I was hoping this person had done that.


----------



## Utkarsh (Aug 2, 2020)

I have a nanoKontrol Studio and have the same issues. Following this thread with baited breath.


----------



## Scarecrow846 (Jan 11, 2021)

Has anyone else got this to work? I have deleted all the Korg Devices in Logic X and change the Kontrol Editor to what I want and Logic does not respond as such... Can't for the life of me get CC1 to do anything with the Kontrol Editor. everything else works. Is the mod wheel in my keyboard getting in the way? If so anyone know how to rectify that?

help please....


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 11, 2021)

Scarecrow846 said:


> Has anyone else got this to work? I have deleted all the Korg Devices in Logic X and change the Kontrol Editor to what I want and Logic does not respond as such... Can't for the life of me get CC1 to do anything with the Kontrol Editor. everything else works. Is the mod wheel in my keyboard getting in the way? If so anyone know how to rectify that?
> 
> help please....


Check out this thread: 





Template - nanoKONTROL Studio in Logic through Kontakt


Hi there, I've decided to go for nanoKONTROL Studio so I could control expression, dynamics, vibrato and other settings with faders on my instruments so each fader could correspond to these settings: CC1 dynamics, CC11 expression and CC 21 vibrato. Obviously, I chose "assignable" from global...




vi-control.net





You have to put the Korg device into the correct mode.


----------

